

Ask HN: Using a bug tracker for personal TODOs? - supahfly_remix

Do any HNers use bug tracking tools to keep track of personal tasks, such as a making an appointment for a MD checkup or needing to get an oil change?  If so, which tools do you use?
======
someguy1233
If you just want a simple list, I'd recommend Workflowy
([http://Workflowy.com](http://Workflowy.com)). For a little more organization
and features I would use Trello ([http://trello.com](http://trello.com))

------
devb0x
I just use google calendar. That is the easiest for me

